# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Antonio Canova (bukuria ideale)

## broken_smile

Antonio Kanova, lindur në Posagno (Treviso) më 1 nëntor 1757 dhe ka mbyllur sytë në Venecie më 1822. Ai ka qenë skulptori më i madh i Evropës në fillimet e dy dhjetëvjeçarëve të shek. 19-të. Ai ishte anëtar i Akademisë së San Llukës, drejtor i përgjithshëm i Antikitetit dhe Arteve të Bukura të Shtetit, muzeve të Vatikanit dhe të Kampidoljos, dekoruar nga Papa Pio VII, drejtor i gjithë muzeve të Romës, emëruar nga Napoleoni, fitues i shumë çmimeve dhe titujve të nderit. Në punimet e tij të para të shek. 18-të, shprehet fuqishëm tradita e plastikës së Barokut, e pasur me lojën e marrëdhënieve të pashtershme të dritë-hijes, siluetave të guximshme, zgjidhjeve të problemeve nga më të vështirat në hapësirë dhe mjeshtëria e rrallë në gdhendjen dhe përpunimin e materialit, mermerit.

Teknika e shkëlqyer e virtuoze e tij ka qenë dhe mbetet një eksperiencë e madhe për të gjithë brezat e gdhendësve italianë, që e kanë shoqëruar atë deri në fund të jetës. Më vonë, principet e klasicizmit në krijimtarinë e Kanovës, sikundër e tregon skulptura "Tezeu fitimtar mbi Minotaurin" (1785, Vjenë) dhe veçanërisht grupi skulpturor i "Amurit dhe Psihesë" (1785-1798, Luvër dhe Ermitazh) filluan të ndërtohen mbi kompozime origjinale dhe të guximshme. Klasicizmi i Kanovës mban në vetvete shprehje të estetikës hedonistike, lehtësisht shoqëruar me erotikë, ku ëndja dhe kënaqësia janë ndër nxitësit kryesorë të perceptimit artistik në ndryshim prej klasicizmit revolucionar francez. Veprat e Kanovës, më vonë, në shek. e 19-të, bëhen më arkitektonike si ndërtim plastik dhe më të thjeshta për sa i takon formës. Në to zotëron një manierë gracioze dhe paraqitja e bukur dhe elegante. "Perseu" (Vatikan) dhe veçanërisht "Polina Borgeze" në pamje të "Venerës Vincitrice" (1804-‘08, Galeria Borgeze, Romë) porositur për motrën e Napoleonit nga i shoqi, princi Kamilo Borgeze, dëshmojnë më së miri në këtë drejtim. Sikundër dihet, Kanova fillimisht e perceptoi këtë figurë si Dianën, gjë që s‘u pëlqye nga princesha. Kur autori u përqendrua në paraqitjen e saj si Venerë dhe e gdhendi atë deri në perfeksion, atëherë vepra u duartrokit me shumë pompë.

Antonio Kanova është autori i shumë kompozimeve skulpturore, shtatoreve, monumenteve ekuestër, memorialëve funebër dhe stelave përkujtimore, busteve e portreteve, skulpturave alegorike dhe veprave të shumta me karakter zbukurimor. Ai është autor i dy skulpturave të mrekullueshme "Amore e Psiche Giacenti" (Paris, Luvër 1787-‘93), një vepër që admirohej prej Napoleonit, si dhe "Amore e Psiche Stanti" porositur nga koloneli Campbell. "Venera dhe Adoni" (Gjenevë, 1789-‘94), "Perseu Triumfator" (Romë, Muzeu i Vatikanit), "Napoleoni si Marsi Paqedashës" (Milano, Brera), "Tezeu në luftë me Çentaurin" (Vienë, Kunsthistorischer Museum), "Paridi" (Monako, Nene Pinakothek, Ermitazh), "Ebe" dhe variantet e saj në Berlin, Milano, Petërburg etj., portretet e "Elenës" (Venecia), "Erma" (Milano), "Najada" (Nju Jork), "Valltaret", "Venera dhe Marsi" (Londër), porosi e Giorgio IV të Anglisë, si një alegori e luftës dhe paqes, si dhe me qindra punime të tjera gdhendur në mermerin e Karrarës, piktura në vaj, tempera dhe vizatime përbëjnë fondin shumë të pasur, shpërndarë në muzetë më të rëndësishëm të botës, janë vepra të këtij mjeshtri të madh.

Gazeta Shqip

----------


## broken_smile

Amore e Psiche, 1787-1793, Louvre, Parigi

----------


## broken_smile

Teseo sul Minotauro, 1781-1783, Victoria and Albert Museum, Londra



Ebe, 1800-1805, Hermitage, San Pietroburgo

----------


## broken_smile

Paolina Borghese come Venere vincitrice, 1804-1808, Galleria Borghese, Roma



Venere Italica, 1804-1811, Galleria Palatina di Palazzo Pitti, Firenze

----------


## broken_smile

Le tre grazie, 1812-1816, Hermitage, San Pietroburgo



Ercole e Lica, Gipsoteca Canoviana, Possagno (TV)

----------


## goldian

ku e ka bukurine ky

----------


## broken_smile

Shikoji me shuuume vemendje dhe pastaj mbylli syte, jam e sigurte qe vetem keshtu ke per ta gjetur bukurine  :ngerdheshje:  eshte e pamundur te mos ndodhi per nje i virgjer si ty o goldian..

----------

